# Modulinhalt anzeigen



## dadevelopa (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne den inhalt eines Modules anzeigen, beziehungsweise die Funktionsnamen welche im Modul vorhanden sind. 
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2010)

Was für Module meinst Du?
Wenn Du Kernel-Module meinst sollte wohl der Quellcode des Kernels eine gute Anlaufstelle sein.


----------

